

Massimo Vignelli, celebrated designer, dies at 83 - jamessun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/massimo-vignelli-celebrated-designer-whose-work-included-nyc-subway-map-dies-at-83/2014/05/27/6cd685aa-e5b7-11e3-a86b-362fd5443d19_story.html

======
jamessun
“There are too many people with no education in graphic design. And because
they have access to computers, there’s no end to what they create — signage,
newsletters and so forth,” he once told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch. “It’s
pollution! They have no idea whatsoever about the dignity of type. If they
were pharmaceuticals companies, we’d all be poisoned. But we are poisoned
anyhow, visually.”

------
jamessun
“We despise the culture of obsolescence, the culture of waste, the cult of the
ephemeral,” reads a sort of design manifesto titled “The Vignelli Canon.” “We
detest the demand of temporary solutions, the waste of energies and capital
for the sake of novelty. We are for a Design that lasts, that responds to
people’s needs and to people’s wants.”

------
r0muald
Other thread here
<[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7805532>](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7805532>)

